#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in lucknow | Best Btech/BE colleges in lucknow

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Lucknow:*
Institute of Engineering & Technology (IET)Babu Banarasi Das National Institute of Technology & ManagementAzad Institute of Engineering & Technology, Lucknow (AIET)Dr MC Saxena College of Engineering & TechnologyR. R. Institute of Modern TechnologySaroj Institute of Technology & ManagementShri Ramswaroop Memorial College of Engineering and ManagementNorthern India Engineering CollegeJahangirabad Educational Trust Group of Institutions - Faculty Engineering, LucknowSherwood College of Engineering Research and Technology , Lucknow*1.) Institute of Engineering & Technology (IET)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Gautam Buddh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and engineeringInformation TechnologyCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and InstrumenttaionChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The institute has a placement cell which is headed by Dr. Shailendra Sinha, Assistant Professor, Mechanical Engineering department. Companies like TCS, Cognizant, Tata Motors, Adobe, HCL, Tech Mahindra (erstwhile MBT), Hero Honda, Lanco, HCC, Birlasoft, Nokia Siemens Networks, Alstom, Reliance Power, Newgen Software, Henkel, Fiserv, ICICI Bank, and many others visit for on-campus placements.
The Institute was granted Industry Institute Partnership Cell in 1999 by the Ministry of Human Resource Development, Government of India.

*Address:* Sitapur Road,Aliganj, Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh 226021, India.





  Similar Threads: Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Lucknow btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Babu Banarasi Das National Institute of Technology & Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringBio-Medical EngineeringAeronautical EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

*Address:* Babu Banarasi Das National Institute of Technology & Management, BBD City, Faizabad Road, Lucknow, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Azad Institute of Engineering & Technology, Lucknow (AIET)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & Engineering.Information TechnologyElectronics & CommunicationsElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation ControlMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Companies Invited for Campus Interview*

BPL Systems & Projects Ltd.
Cadus International Pvt Ltd
City Corp

Client-Server System
CMC Ltd.
Compaq India

Dell Asia Pacific
Digital Equipments Ltd
Easi Technology Pvt. Ltd.

EMRC Mechanics Res India
Essven Infotech Ltd.
Eurlink Overseas Pvt Ltd

Exl Services
Flextronics
GE Capitals

GE Countrywide
HCL Comnet Pvt Ltd.
HCL Infinity

Hewlett- Packard India Ltd.
HSS
Honeywell Ltd.

IBM Global Services Ltd
IBM Daksh
Infogain

Infogen
Infosys
Indiatimes.com

Intel Asia Ltd.
ITC Ltd.
Indiabulls

JVC
JTC
Mahendra & Mahendra

MBT
Microsoft
NIIT

TVS Motors
Tele Altas
TVS Electronics

Wipro Spectramind
Wipro Infotech
Wipro Peripherals

Novell Network
Oracle
Zapper Interactive Design



*Address:* AZAD INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY, Azadpuram, Post-Chandrawal, Via Bangla Bazaar, Near CRPF Camp, Lucknow-226002, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Dr MC Saxena College of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* U.P. Technical University, Lucknow .

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication Engg.Computer Science & Engg.Mechanical Engg.Information TechnologyBio Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 


*Address:* 171, BarawanKala Mall Road, Dubagga-IIM Bypass, Lucknow, UP, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) R. R. Institute of Modern Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* UPTU, Lucknow.

*Courses:* 
Agriculture EngineeringBio TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*S.No.*
*Description*
*B. Tech.*
*B. Arch.*

*(Rs.)*
*(Rs.)*

1.
Registration
2000
2000

2.
Tuition Fee*
74600
 (per year)
74600
 (per year)

3.
Caution Money (One Time)
-
-

4.
UPTU Examination Fee/ University Fee
3550
3550

5.
Internal Examination Fee
4000
4000

6.
Book Bank (yearly)
2000
2000

7.
Uniform
3500
3500

*Total* 
*89650*
*89650*

*TOTAL ANNUAL FEES*
*89650*
*89650*


*
Placement:* 
RRIMT has a very active and committed placement cell, which keeps a tap on all coveted jobs through various ti-ups and arrangements. Our magnificent and ultra modern infrastructure, eco-friendly environment, high reputation and professionals approach have drawn a number of companies from the corporate world for campus selections.


Placement cell also arranges summer training, project studies and placement of B. Tech. and MBA students by establishing links with reputed industries, corporate houses, etc. A dedicated team of faculty members and students are engaged in pursuing placement activities with assurance of 100 % students. 


RRIMT provide an environment that allows quick growth and recognition of the students not only in India but also abroad. It liaisons with industry to update prospective employer of the skill level of students in securing positions in leading national and international corporations as well as contacts for jobs or higher education. The cell organizes regularly various programmes such as mock interviews, group discussions and invites lectures of reputed professionals from industries and corporate houses. 
Placement cell is well interconnect with TCS, i-flex, INFOSYS, WIPRO, RELIANCE, HCL, SATYAM, MOSER BAER, MOTHERSON SUMI, IBM, MPHASIS, NIIT, Birlasoft and other top industries . 

*Address:* NH-24, Bakshi Ka Talab, Sitapur Road, Lucknow (U.P.), Pin - 227202, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Saroj Institute of Technology & Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*Head*
*I Year*
*II Year*
*III Year*
*IV Year*

Tution Yearly
46100
46100
46100
46100

Security (One Time)
5000




Admission (Yearly)
1000
1000
1000
1000

University Examination (Yearly)
3450
3450
3450
3450

Book Bank (Yearly)
1500
1500
1500
1500

Kit (One Time)
3000




Internet Charges (Yearly)
1000
1000
1000
1000

Mediclame Insurance
1000
1000
1000
1000

Training & Personality Development
1000
1000
1000
1000

Other Fee
4400
4400
4400
4400

Placement & Degree



1200

*Total*
*65550*
*57550*
*57550*
*58750*

Bus (Yearly)
15000
15000
15000
15000

Hostel (Yearly)
50000
50000
50000
50000


*
Placement:* 
SIMT has established itself as an institution par excellence, dedicated to provide students with a strong scientific, technical and humanistic foundation and encourage them to develop creativity in defining problems and seeking solutions. What distinguishes SIMT from other institutes is the unswerving commitment towards producing professionals of outstanding quality. To transform students into professionals and technocrats who will stand tall amongst the crowd, an effective T & P department  has been established. 

*Address:* Ahimamau, Post-Arjunganj, Sultanpur Road, Lucknow-226002, UP, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Shri Ramswaroop Memorial College of Engineering and Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical and ElectronicsMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* SRMCM, Tiwariganj, Faizabad road, Lucknow-227105, UP, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Northern India Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
AIR, LucknowAirtel, IndoreAplab, BombayAscom India Pvt Ltd., New DelhiBaan Info Systems (India) Ltd. BombayBharat Electronics, GhaziabadBSNL, Lucknow/Bankura/FaizabadBharti Communications, New DelhiCMC, Lucknow/New DelhiDatamatics, BombayDell Computer Corporation, BangaloreEngineers India Ltd., GurgaonEssar, LucknowEstel, New DelhiHAL, KanpurHCL Info Systems Ltd., NoidaHMT, NainitalICS Washington (U.S.A.)IFFCO, AlahabadIIT, KadagpurIndia Oil Corporation Ltd., Digboi/NoidaIndian Railway Diesel Loco. Workshop, VaranasiIndian Railways, New Delhi IndoGulf, RaibarellyIndustrial Instruments, IndoreInstrumentation Ltd. KotaITI, Mankapur/RaibareillyKale Electronics, BhopalLG, New DelhiLML, KanpurMTNL, New DelhiNetworks Infotech Ltd., DehradunNulchi Electronics, BhopalONGC, DehradunOptimos (USA) New DelhiOswal Chemical and Fertilizer Ltd., ShahjahanpurPhilips (India) Ltd., BombayPolaris Softwares Ltd., New DelhiR. Systems, NoidaDSO, LucknowRemote Sensing Applications, LucknowSahara India, LucknowSatyam Computers, ChennaiScooters India Ltd., LucknowSiemens, New DelhiSistronics, AhmedabadSonata Software, BombayTata Infotech Ltd., New DelhiTCS, Gurgaon/LucknowTektronics India, BangaloreTELCO, LucknowTimes Infotech/Times Computing, LucknowUP Police Radio HQ, LucknowUP Power Corporation, Lucknow/ObraUPDESCO, LucknowVintron Informatics Ltd., New DelhiVSNL, New DelhiWipro, BangaloreZenith Computers Ltd., Pune*Address:* Sector-I, Dr. Akhilesh Das Nagar, Faizabad Road, Lucknow, UP, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Jahangirabad Educational Trust Group of Institutions - Faculty Engineering, Lucknow*

*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*COMPANIES VISITED IN PAST FEW YEARS*
HCLMICROSOFTKOTAK MAHINDRA BANKBANK OF AMERICAEUREKA FORBESSIEMENSHDFC BANKWIPROZ-NEWSESPNCNNIBNHTMSPEPLAIRTELGLOBUSTHE DRIVERS INDIA LTDLANDMARK RETAIL (SAUDI ARABIA)*Address:* Jahangirabad Educational Trust Group of Institutions (JETGI), Jahangirabad Fort, Jahangirabad, Barabanki - U.P. 225 203, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Sherwood College of Engineering Research and Technology , Lucknow*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* UPTU.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & CommunicationElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The institute is about to complete a full-fledged Training & Placement Cell to look after the Placement activities. The Training and Placement cell will provides the official support base for placement of final year & Pre final year students. The support services that it will offer are in the form of arranging campus interviews, grooming students to face the final test of their knowledge, create and arrange value added industrial/practical training to the students.

*Address:* Sector - 25, Indira Nagar, Lucknow - 226 016 U.P., INDIA.

----------

